# SS The Continuum



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine: Soundstream THE CONTINUUM amplifier very rare | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you take some gut shots? Can you put a fuse in and see if it works, after you make sure the inside is not all charcoal?


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

If I have time, I will open it up but as far as the fuse goes, not gonna buy a 10$ fuse. Will update pix on ebay when I get a chance but will most likely be gone by then as it's getting quite a bit of attention.


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

It just sold now. Thank you.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh boy did I want that amp back in the day. Would be a cool project...as those are amps with great layouts that make it easy for a tech to fix.

But, it bothers me a bit with all the stuff on ebay that gets posted like this. It is SO easy to take pictures of the inside, find 12 Volt power around the house , and test if the amp even powers up. Yes, one could pop the hood of a vehicle and wire it up real quick but there are many things around the house that have 12 volt transformers that have about an 1 Amp of current, or an old PC power supply, or a cordless drill battery, etc, etc, etc.....

But, people continue to post a ton of mystery gear up on ebay without lifting a finger to help the buyer out. I am watching a rare amp right now that was posted up the same way. i made all the suggestion posted here to the seller. he replied back "great idea". I will see if he will at least see if the amp will power up....God forbids he takes pictures of the inside...


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

That sold cheap.


----------

